# The joy of bld



## 30secondsolver (Aug 24, 2011)

So ive just learned old pochmann for corners and m2 for edges, but i havent actually attempted a bld solve yet. I still need to work on my memorization. is the hardest yet to come?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 24, 2011)

Memorization can be hard when you start but you get used to it and it becomes easy.

I'm a "30secondsolver" too


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 24, 2011)

Aron you're a "30secondBLDsolver"


----------



## Erdos (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd say the "hardest step/milestone" is getting that first BLD solve. That will be the first tangible evidence you have to prove that you actually can (and did) solve blindfolded.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought that would be the way it was, but I have 8 attempts, my third was the 1 success, and the rest havent been very good


----------



## Erdos (Aug 24, 2011)

There shouldn't be a reason you don't get the solve right if you don't care about time. Spend however long you want on the memo; double-check, triple-check. Just make sure it's flawless. The execution shouldn't be too bad of a problem if you don't go too fast or slip. If you did the wrong case, just undo the case, and do the right one. In the beginning, it's all about taking your time and ensuring success.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Memorization can be hard when you start but you get used to it and it becomes easy.
> 
> I'm a "30secondsolver" too


 
lol I think he means 2H


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 24, 2011)

I think the hardest thing is to get the second solve. I know I really wanted that first solve so badly, that I'd be ready to fail a hundred times, and still try again. But when you get it right, then it's hard to be motivated to do it a second time, if every solve takes 10-15 minutes. THAT'S when it's most important to go on and on and on, assuming you want to be the best.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 24, 2011)

What I did for learning BLD was, first did open eyed solves with old pochman 5-6 times which i would then do close eyed. then memorising long sequences of letters(7-8 for corners, 11-12 for edges) to avoid any risk, taking around 9-10 minutes for memo until I was sure i can recall everything for next 5 minutes, and then doing it. 

Initially in BLD, you got to go safe, once you feel you are getting hold of things, slowly work on memory techniques, speed memo, and eventually make a transition to freestyle if you are super serious for BLD(sub 30 maybe ) , otherwise just practice can take you a long way


----------



## Goosly (Aug 24, 2011)

I also did some solves while looking at first, the next step is to just write down your memo and solve it while looking at your paper. If that goes well a few times, you can try to do a real BLD. But it's still frustrating to get a not-solved cube.


----------

